# butcher Block countertop DC/MD/VA



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I need to find a* butcher block top* for a small project. about 3-4 feet. for a countertop. 

I usually order slabs but I need it by Friday.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Restaurant supply is the first 
thing to mind.
Ikea, at the bottom of
the list.....


http://www.virtualgolfswing.com/john-boos-butcher-blocks-a-307.html

http://www.custommade.com/gallery/custom-MD/Butcher-Block-Top.html

http://www.chefdepot.net/butcherblock2.htm


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

What are you doing
that only gives you
a 3day lead?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

neolitic said:


> What are you doing
> that only gives you
> a 3day lead?


Fawking off. Waited till the last minute as usual. Nothing like the feel of remodeling under pressure.:thumbsup:


Ikea has it in VA. Now I got drive 1:30 mins to go get it. Thanks Neo


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> Fawking off. Waited till the last minute as usual. Nothing like the feel of remodeling under pressure.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Ikea has it in VA. Now I got drive 1:30 to go get it. Thanks Neo


You play,
you pay! :laughing:


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Slacker!


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Jason W said:


> Slacker!


and very good at it I might add


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Do you have any specialty lumber yards around?

We have one here in town that stocks it... It's a veneer and rough lumber yard for woodworkers.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

ChrWright said:


> Do you have any specialty lumber yards around?
> 
> We have one here in town that stocks it... It's a veneer and rough lumber yard for woodworkers.



I doubt they would have it but I am about to hit the phones in a minute. Ikea has it but I can only imagine what the quality is like. I am keeping that as a last desperate option


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

http://www.theonion.com/content/news/ikea_claims_another_10_000

It's an epidemic... :laughing:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> I doubt they would have it but I am about to hit the phones in a minute. Ikea has it but I can only imagine what the quality is like. I am keeping that as a last desperate option


I really like the stuff from
restaurant supplies.
Of course they are pretty
fond of it themselves. :laughing:
The thick stuff is really
cool for islands.


----------

